# RG6 splice?



## PeterL (Feb 15, 2005)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this question, but, let's try...

I recently purchased an Over-The-Air HD outdoor antenna. It comes with an included 30' RG6 coax cable, but I actually need about 60'.

I have 2 questions about this:

Will there be any signal loss due to this added length?

Should I replace the 30' cable with one contiguous 60' cable, or can I splice another 30' cable to the one supplied *without signal loss*?

Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The added length will add some noise and/or data loss. Just how much is difficult to tell as the stronger the original signal the less noticeable the loss (even if its actually a greater loss). Adding a connection will add some too. But again, will it be noticeable? Only trying it can determine. I'd go with the second 30' cable and a union and see if its acceptable. If so, you saved a few bucks. If not, return them and buy the 60'.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

For best results using coaxial you want as few breaks in it as possible. RG6 does an ok job carrying signal but for that length I'd suggest RG59. It's thinner but does a better job resisting signal degradation.


----------



## PeterL (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks guys for your advice...

I went out and bought a new 60' cable - RG6.

It was only $20... if that is not great, I'll invest in the RG59.

Thanks again


----------

